# Camera Fair , London, Fake Watches And A Blast From The Past



## LJD (Sep 18, 2011)

Tagged along with a Camera dealer friend today >large fair near Victoria . Looked good.Plenty to buy. Some rather daft prices ... and a hell of a lot of fake watches ! All well over the odds etc

But.....I lovely OM1n with the 50mm 1.8 in black with some soft "brassing" sits next to me for Â£50 ! My first ever camera so many years ago. I knew i would buy another one . few rolls of 400 TX and a quick clean .Ready to take it out for good test over the next few days . Just something about the build and size i Love

BEST item of the day (it was not for sale) Very rare Minox "Spy" solid bloody metal. weighed a ton . Worth about Â£1100.00

What a lovely bit of lit .

I would love one


----------



## Tom Radford (Apr 28, 2009)

Great price for the Om1n!


----------



## LJD (Sep 18, 2011)

Â£50 could buy many examples today .But only the one "black" version

There was one NEW Om1 All seals on and never opened etc .That was Â£120 for the body only

No one want to pay a lot for Olympus stuff it seems


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

LJD said:


> No one want to pay a lot for Olympus stuff it seems


Very true i know its not an OM1n of which i have had 3 now , but i can't get a fiver for an OM10 , have had greater sucess with Nikon which i now use, and have done for the last 20yrs approx, but it still doesn't get the money it deserves imho although they do seem to fetch a higher price , maybe its because they are still using the same lense mount ?


----------



## LJD (Sep 18, 2011)

OM10

given away for free these days !! Biggest shame is the Olympus Fraud thing going on. Disgusting abuse of such a fantastic company

I truly hope the New DSLR does well. For me Olympus is a "name" worth keeping


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

I agree it's a shame really maybe they lost ground to Nikon and cannon when they lagged behind in the dslr market but their new retro model is getting good reviews so maybe a comeback is on the cards


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

I think the OM10 was a commercial mistake by the company - in contrast to the pro-spec OM1n and OM2 cameras. On the digital stage, fings haven't been so well lit. The C-7070 for example, has pro-spec glass and many functions that a serious photogrpher would want and need. They didn't follow that one up. The point and shoot with a range of lenses has certainly livened things up.

One big problem for the company is the legal morass and fraud reported in the press. Don't know more than that. My big mistake was to waive the chance to buy a cheap OM2 from a local. His price, and the kit with it...... :wallbash:

Mike


----------

